# Someone has to ask so it might as well be me...  What/when is the next throwdown?!



## bigfish98 (Jan 7, 2013)

OK, I did it.  I asked.  Let's here it!  I didn't get in on the last one as I just really don't like Mac and Cheese.  I know, that isn't American, but I'm sorry yuck!  The entries looked amazing and I wouldn't have had a chance anyway! 

Bigfish


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2013)

Typically...Every other months or as Sponsors put up prizes. So start watching as February approaches...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 7, 2013)

JJ is right. We have been doing them every other month. Since the last one ended in Dec Ill post the next one at the end of this month and it will run thru feb 28. Stay Tuned.


----------



## pohunter (Jan 10, 2013)

How do these work ? can i participate even though i live in NZ?

Cheers

Po


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 10, 2013)

Pohunter said:


> How do these work ? can i participate even though i live in NZ?
> Cheers
> Po



Yes you can. HERE are the rules and how it works.


----------



## pohunter (Jan 11, 2013)

cheers im always up for a challenge


----------



## artisanbeard (Jan 17, 2013)

Alright! I'm game for another go. Let's do this!


----------



## mountainhawg (Jan 21, 2013)

This sounds like fun, need to give it a try : )


----------



## alaskanbear (Jan 22, 2013)

Havent been able to join in all the fun previously, BUT, now that the temps are slowly rising and my heart is under control--I WANNA PLAY TOOO!!  So, to the powers at be, gitter dun, lets get the show on da road!!..lol

Rich


----------



## artisanbeard (Jan 25, 2013)

Let's get this throwdown going.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  What's the challenge?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 29, 2013)

Any news? 



~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Jan 31, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Any news?
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Nothing yet, my friend.

-Kyle


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135634/feb-throwdown/0_40


----------

